

Here's What Google Engineers Do When Gmail Goes Down - JungleNavigator
http://www.businessinsider.com/when-gmail-goes-down-ama-2014-1

======
JungleNavigator
sorry for the Budsiness's insiders ad, I didnt put it there :-)

